# rebuild kit for ys624 fuel pump



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking for a rebuild kit for ys624 7LY-24410-00-00 fuel pump. Apparently it isn't a standard mikuni pump. I'm almost ready to buy an entire pump assy for lack of a rebuild. Anyone?


----------



## MNlovesYamahaBlowers (22 d ago)

Help! I need one too!


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

I’ve not seen a rebuild kit for it. I purchased one from Impex but you could always try out some of the $20-$30 ones they sell on Amazon


----------

